# Hello From Washington State



## rainier42 (May 20, 2014)

Welcome to the group! Lot's to learn on here.


----------



## Thershey (Mar 12, 2014)

Welcome to the obsession, always nice to have more PNW beeks to compare notes with.


----------



## beepeep (Feb 8, 2015)

:gh:


----------



## Duncan MacLeod (Jul 24, 2014)

Yup, bees like the Pac Northwest too, just like the rest of us! Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Bees and this site are addictive!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Kelli!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, Is there a bee club around you ? there a great resource


----------



## JanO (Dec 3, 2013)

Welcome Kelli! Oh boy another Pac NW beekeeper!


----------

